# Miscarriage or...



## Lyonsjas45

I'm so confused right now. I found out in December I was pregnant. I never went to doctor because of my circumstances. The test was clearly positive and I had terrible morning sickness and back pain. According to calculators online I got pregnant on December 6th 2013. I had some serious bleeding during march 2014 a lot of clot for about 4 days. It was almost like a normal period though minus the clots. I finally went to doctor and she said everything looked normally and that I probably passed everything. The test came back negative but she didn't do any blood work. I'm scared that something isn't right. I don't feel good i'm constantly having pains and feel weak. How could I be that far along and just have a little bit of bleeding for four days and now be stuck with all these pains. I was so excited about the baby. Now I don't know what happened to the baby or why i'm having so much pain and I feel so off. I definitely want another baby later and i'm scared this might have some affect on my fertility. Any advice would be so helpful. I'm really broken right now.


----------



## slowpoke22

Hun yoou need to go to the doc and ask for a scan. if they think youve miscarried, then theres either left over tissue giving you an infection or a baby is still there!

sorry youre going through it x


----------



## Lyonsjas45

slowpoke22 said:


> Hun yoou need to go to the doc and ask for a scan. if they think youve miscarried, then theres either left over tissue giving you an infection or a baby is still there!
> 
> sorry youre going through it x

I went to doctor they didn't offer a scan. They just checked my cervix and said everything looked normal and told me to see my primary physician about the pain because they had no way of proving i had a miscarriage. The pregnancy test came back negative. :shrug: If something was there my urine test would have came back positive right?


----------



## Andypanda6570

Did you go to a Gynecologist/ Obstetrician ? If you did he-she should not have told you to go to your primary doctor. They should have gave you a scan and certainly did more for you.. I am so sorry you are going through this, can you go to the ER or another doctor? Please go as soon as possible to make sure you and the baby are ok. Please post an update/ Sending much love XOooXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

I passed a baby at nearly 12 weeks and there was no mistaking what was there. I agree either you retained something or baby may still be there. A pregnancy test will at some point come up negative. "hook affect pregnancy test" to see more info. One way or another you NEED a US. A trip to the er may work for pain. Obviously that is not the best course as a Dr visit is still needed longterm to see what is what.

I would try a pregnancy test with half urine and half water just to see if that changed anything.


----------



## Lyonsjas45

Andypanda6570 said:


> Did you go to a Gynecologist/ Obstetrician ? If you did he-she should not have told you to go to your primary doctor. They should have gave you a scan and certainly did more for you.. I am so sorry you are going through this, can you go to the ER or another doctor? Please go as soon as possible to make sure you and the baby are ok. Please post an update/ Sending much love XOooXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

The cyber hugs are actually very comforting :). I will post a update after I go to another doctor and get some real answer.


----------



## Lyonsjas45

Kittycat155 said:


> I passed a baby at nearly 12 weeks and there was no mistaking what was there. I agree either you retained something or baby may still be there. A pregnancy test will at some point come up negative. "hook affect pregnancy test" to see more info. One way or another you NEED a US. A trip to the er may work for pain. Obviously that is not the best course as a Dr visit is still needed longterm to see what is what.
> 
> I would try a pregnancy test with half urine and half water just to see if that changed anything.

I have appointment for Friday. I think you guys are right. The pain is now a burning sensation in my back and stomach that happens during random times in the day. I just hope the damage isn't bad.


----------



## Jennifaerie

If I were you I would go to ER and explain the situation. Just in case x


----------



## Lyonsjas45

I'm scheduled to have a ultrasound in two weeks. The doctor I spoke to this time was so much nicer :). She said they would gladly do a ultrasound to ease my mind. i'm not happy about the two week wait but it's better than nothing. She said that test came back negative so that means everything should have passed. Im hoping there is nothing there but something has to be causing the pain i'm experiencing. :(


----------

